# Getting work in NZ



## kiwiBec (Jan 3, 2013)

Its been sometime since i've been on here but as our new date roughly for moving to NZ approaches I wanted to ask everyone's experiences when applying for work while living outside of NZ.

Currently we are just applying for jobs on trade me and various job sites but not having much luck. My brother (kiwi living in NZ) spoke with a few potential employers who expressed that they would be more inclined to go for someone living in NZ rather than in the UK. Did anyone else find this an issue? We are lucky that my husband doesn't need to have work to go to due to us having a residence visa.

Still aiming to move to Tauranga, though initially we might have to stay with my brother in porta del jafa.:wink:


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Depends on your occupation. What is your background ? My husband is an engineer and we secured his job while living in the US. Just a side note, his company is looking for 2 engineers and being out of country would not be a problem.

Normally there is a phone interview process. Then if invited to come for an onsite interview, the candidate must pay for expenses to come over. If a job offered is tendered most companies will reimburse as part f the relocation package. Keep trying, don't give up


----------



## kiwiBec (Jan 3, 2013)

sharbuck said:


> Depends on your occupation. What is your background ? My husband is an engineer and we secured his job while living in the US. Just a side note, his company is looking for 2 engineers and being out of country would not be a problem.
> 
> Normally there is a phone interview process. Then if invited to come for an onsite interview, the candidate must pay for expenses to come over. If a job offered is tendered most companies will reimburse as part f the relocation package. Keep trying, don't give up



Thanks hun!  He is currently a police officer.ATM we need a permenant residency visa for him to apply to join as there is not international recruitment atm. (Even though they are crying out for experienced officers!!) We had 18 months of gaining advice doing everything right only to be told something different a month or two ago!! Hes a detective, so has mass experience in investigation type work, so for example he's looking at govt investigator types of work.

I run my own pet care business currently and am a qualified hydrotherapist. My aim is to run my own hydrotherapy centre for dogs eventually, so i'm up for nearly anything. Got a background in youth and community work and was support staff in the Police (always wanted to be a dog handler in the police or fire service but what I do currently is fab) ... and breath... I've done the usual emailed council for warden jobs and contacting local petcare business's also... 

So if anyone is looking for a dog walker from around April onwards... hehe or has a spare pool they would love to give me j/k :wink:


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

Just wanted to clarify something. You say you have a residence visa but not a permanent residence visa . Do the police only recruit PRs and if so why not apply for PR?


----------



## kiwiBec (Jan 3, 2013)

Andrew East said:


> Just wanted to clarify something. You say you have a residence visa but not a permanent residence visa . Do the police only recruit PRs and if so why not apply for PR?


We have to be living together for 5 years in order to gain one. So atm its just a residency visa for us. I never knew there were two types tbh. We have spoken with NZ House over here, who said had we applied now we could have re applied for one but as the Visa was confirmed earlier on in the year we cannot apply for one and its looking like we have to wait 2 years before Baz automatically gets one.

Re police according to Auckland recruitment we can't, which is a shame. I'm hoping there has been an error with this esp as the recruiting teams are now centralising, so it might be a case of left hand not talking to the right.. Have to wait till we get over... I could get on a soap box with all the confusing messages we have been given but ill spare you


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Andrew, residency is the first step. It gives you the ability to stay in New Zealand but I think that you have to live in NZ 180 days per year. Perm residency is applied for 2 yrs later. You then have no restrictions on whether you choose to live abroad and them come back to New Zealand at any time. There is of course additional paperwork and fees. Check immigration website


----------



## kiwiBec (Jan 3, 2013)

Re visa

I'm not sure if Baz automatically gets it or not. He's been told he won't have to go through a medical and all that again, as its a spous visa.. We will be contacting NZ House in the new year, so will clarify and let everyone know.

All else fails its Auckland for a bit before Tauranga. Really hope we get something beforehand and get to Tauranga.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

I like Tauranga better too. Good luck, if there's anything I can help with let me know

Cheers

Ricci


----------



## kiwiBec (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Sharbuck

Where abouts in NZ do you live? Where abouts did you come from? I have to say this forum is interesting and very helpful even for a kiwi moving back home lol


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes we have enjoyed the fours. It also helped us information wise once we decided to move here. We came over Aug 2012 from Montana. We live in South Waikato region less than a hrs drive from Tauranga. My husband is an engineer and I am also self employed, have a travel consulting firm. We love it here !

Have a Merry Christmas and hope you make it over soon

Cheers

Ricci


----------



## Sreenikh (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi sharbuck,

Could you please let me know if your husband's company is a software firm?

Thanks


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

No, it's not


----------

